# VIP722K - Won't connect to network



## TheDrizzle (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

Just got Dish service up and running this week and I'm checking everything out. I am having a bit of a strange issue with this VIP722K DVR machine. I don't have a phone jack near my TV, but I do have a router that is hooked into my DSL service. So I was planning on using that to hook up the DVR to receive the info it needed. However, when I plug an Ethernet cable into the router, nothing happens. A light does not go on on the router to signify a connection, and the IP address of the VIP722K stays at 0.0.0.0. 

Now, first let me say:
1. I know this router works fine and can get out to the internet. My xbox 360 is wired into the same router and I can get on Xbox live fine.
2. I have tried swapping different cables, switching ports, etc, and nothing. It's like the Ethernet jack is "turned off" in the DVR or something. 

I called Dish and they said they would have to "replace the machine" but I hesitate to do that since I already have favorites setup, recording schedules, and saved programs that would all be lost.

Does anyone here have a recommendation on something I can try? Is there a software update or setting that must be done to get the Ethernet port to work? Anyone else seen or heard of this problem?

One thing I will add, I was not at home (my wife was) when the installer came and he seemed to find the router and hooked the box in on his own. However, I didn't like where he put the DVR so I unhooked everything, moved it, and hooked it back up. It took me a couple days to notice that the router did not show any devices connected when my xbox was off. Did I screw something off when I powered the DVR down to move it? I would think the installer would have verified that the DVR had an IP address before he left, which makes me thing I broke this moving it somehow.

Anyway, thanks for any advice!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

TheDrizzle said:


> ...
> I called Dish and they said they would have to "replace the machine" but I hesitate to do that since I already have favorites setup, recording schedules, and saved programs that would all be lost.
> ...


If you have a 722k you will not need to lose your recording schedules nor faorites if you back them up to your remote.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

There is a small led next to the Ethernet port on the back of the unit. That should blink with activity. Of course the port light on the router should also come on when you plug the Ethernet cable into both boxes. If neither of those thing happen, assuming you have a good cable, I would guess the Ethernet port on the receiver is bad and you will have to replace the receiver. As Salti says, make use of the 722K smart remote to backup you receiver settings to the remote and you can restore them to the new receiver when you get it.

I assume you have gone into Network Setup and selected the Reset Connection button to get an IP address assigned. I futher assume your router is setup as a DHCP server so the receiver can be assigned an IP address on your home network.


----------



## TheDrizzle (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone! If the I can backup my recording schedules to my remote, that definitely softens the blow of having to replace the DVR unit. When I called Dish support this weekend they said there was not a light on DVR that would light up when a connection was made.... I'm betting the lady didn't know what she was talking about.

@Chuck - yea, I tried going into the network setup and doing that "reset connection" thing and nothing happens. The strange thing is though I don't get an error message or anything it just kinda sits there for a minute saying it's connecting to the DHCP server, then just goes right back to the network setup screen with a 0.0.0.0 IP address. (No explicit "success" message either though...). And yes, the router is in DHCP mode, and does give ip addresses to connected devices. 

Well, guess I gotta call Dish and have them give me a new unit. 

Thanks for the help all!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

There is one more option for you. The receiver has a built-in HomePlug device. If you never heard of HomePlug it is a power line communications device. You plug the receiver into the wall (not a power strip or ups device) then you get another power line adapter and plug it into an electric outlet near your router. You run an Ethernet cable from the adapter to the router and your electric power wireing becomes part of your home network. You can purchase power line adapters at most computer stores. This would allow you to network the receiver without using the Ethernet port on the back of the unit. Doing it that way you would not have to replace the receiver but it would cost you a few bucks to purchase the one power line adapter.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I think Dish sells those and the price is reasonable.


----------



## TheDrizzle (Feb 1, 2010)

What's a reasonable price for the homeplug adapter? The ones on eBay are going for like $80-$140, seems kinda pricey... 

And once I have the homeplug adapter plugged into the router; the VIP722k would just instantly find it, there is no configuration or settings to get the DVR to see the network?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I seem to remember that someone posted a price of ~$28 plus shipping. I think it was ColdSteel but I may be mistaken about that.


----------



## TheDrizzle (Feb 1, 2010)

Newegg.com has one for 24.99 + $2.00 shipping... I'd post a link but I can't yet 

Search newegg for NETGEAR XET1001-100NAR and you can see it.

Hopefully it will work, if not, newegg has a pretty generous return policy...


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

TheDrizzle said:


> Newegg.com has one for 24.99 + $2.00 shipping... ...


I guess I'm confused. Have we figured out why a direct wire (Ethernet) connection will not work?


----------



## TheDrizzle (Feb 1, 2010)

Nope, but I can only guess it's bad hardware... but as Chuck said, I can use this homeplug thing instead of having to have Dish come out and replace the DVR.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

TheDrizzle said:


> Nope, but I can only guess it's bad hardware... but as Chuck said, I can use this homeplug thing instead of having to have Dish come out and replace the DVR.


If the 722 is not outputting a proper interent signal, what is it that makes you believe it will be OK using Homeplug?

If you've got a defective 722k they'll ship you a replacement and you can restore your timers with the remote...

It's under warranty if it's only a week or two old and should cost you nothing.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It is as Salti says. Its not likely you would get them to come replace the receiver but they will ship you one and you will have to ship back your original. They should pay the shipping charges.

The internal HomePlug device is its own network interface with a unique MAC address so my thought was if the wired Ethernet port was bad, you can overcome that using the HomePlug as an alternate. When you get it connected you need to go into the Network Setup again and select the Reset Connection button to get the IP address assigned. If that works it pretty much verifies the wired Ethernet port is bad but if it still does not work, there is something wrong with your router or home network setup. If the wired Ethernet port is bad, then you can decide if it is worth it to you to get the receiver replaced or not.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> ... If that works it pretty much verifies the wired Ethernet port is bad but if it still does not work, there is something wrong with your router or home network setup ...


Chuck,

I still would question the second possibility - I still feel it could be the 722.

A better test would be to plug any other device into his router via ethernet connection.


----------



## TheDrizzle (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, it was only $25 for the homeplug adapter from NewEgg so I thought I'd give it a try... if it doesn't work, then I can just return it, and have Dish send me a new DVR.



> A better test would be to plug any other device into his router via ethernet connection.


I've already done this, and it performs fine. I had both my xbox 360 and a media center PC hooked into this router and they booth got out to the internet with no issue. The Dish DVR replaced the media center PC (which I can't get to work) but the xbox 360 is still hooked up and it works fine. (I can get on Xbox live, xbox has an IP address, etc...).


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It sounds like it is a problem with the 722. I did not mean to indicate otherwise. I was just trying to prove it was a bad Ethernet port on the 722. If networking works through the HomePlug interface and not the wired port it has to be either a bad Ethernet cable or bad port on the receiver.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> ...If networking works through the HomePlug interface and not the wired port it has to be either a bad Ethernet cable or bad port on the receiver.


I'll defer to you on this one. I would include a third possibility of the problem not being the cable nor the "port" but rather receiver circuitry or software that is causing the ethernet communications to fail. I would assume that this circuitry would need to be functioning in order to communicate via the Homeplug also.

Why spend $25 for a workaround if the cable and router are OK the 722k needs to be replaced on this brand new installation?


----------



## TheDrizzle (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea that is a good point, I guess the HomePlug adapter was kind of a spontaneous purchase. However, it came today, and after I hooked it all up and had the VIP722k reset the network info, it totally worked! The dvr reported an ip address and was successfully connected to the network! So I'm a happy camper!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I guess we can assume the wired Ethernet port is bad then. I'm sure you could get Dish to replace the receiver if you want. If everything else is working fine and you are happy with the HomePlug solution, it saved you a swap out for now.


----------



## caustic_d (Apr 5, 2014)

I know this is a late response, but I fixed my issue. I have the same DVR box and I had the same exact DHCP issue. I fixed it by turning on my wifi tethering on my phone and getting the DVR to pull an ip from it. I then went back to select my router and re-enter the security key (yes, I checked and re-typed it thousand times before). I tested the status and it pulled an ip.... Go figure... I'm not sure why having the DVR connect to another device caused it to start talking, but it did.

I hope someone else finds this thread if it shows up at the top of their google search like it did for me. Good luck.


----------



## mcutler (Jan 27, 2008)

SaltiDawg said:


> If you have a 722k you will not need to lose your recording schedules nor faorites if you back them up to your remote.


Can you briefly describe how this is done? I last replaced my 722k a year or 2 ago and was told this feature was not available for me. Does it take a later model remote to accomplish this, or has that been done through a software upgrade?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

It needs to be a K model receiver and a 20/21.0 remote. Press and hold 0 until the prompt appears, choose Backup/Restore.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm surprised no-one suggested a USB WiFi adapter, plugged into the vip722. You certainly wouldnt need the ethernet port anymore.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

shadough said:


> I'm surprised no-one suggested a USB WiFi adapter, plugged into the vip722. You certainly wouldnt need the ethernet port anymore.


because using it is hit and miss  - it's unreliable connection for video streaming, dependable of congestion from your neighbors who are using same freq WiFi APs, from EMI like microwaves, etc


----------

